# Cannon sunset hike



## lftgly (Aug 22, 2005)

I went for a nice bushwack on Cannon late yesterday afternoon, and descended at sunset, with beautiful views through the trees to the north and west.

Tonight I caught the opposite view, looking southeast to Cannon. A rainbow crossed the sky over Lafayette from somewhere over Bethlehem, ending at the summit of Cannon. As fast as I pulled the camera out, the last rays of sunlight faded, and the rainbow disappeared. This picture caught the last glimpse of it, taken at 7:34PM Monday, 8/22/2005. 










I only wish I had a shot of it in all it's brilliance 60 seconds earlier. Any one else see it?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2005)

Awesome pics!  Its true, there's a pot o' gold at the end of the rainbow!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2005)

Awesome.  Took my first drove over Sugar Hill last week...amazing!


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 23, 2005)

Terrific shot - !!


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 23, 2005)

mmm... skittles


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 24, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Awesome.  Took my first drove over Sugar Hill last week...amazing!


Even more so on a bicycle.     If you get the chance, go in late spring when the lupines are in bloom.  There's a real nice patch just across the road from Polly's Pancake Parlor (I think that's the name) with the mountains in Franconia as the back drop.  I was fortunate enough to see this on a trip to Sugar Hill for some road work my company was doing.

Smitty


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2005)

*late spring...at lower altitudes up in Maine woodlands*



			
				smitty77 said:
			
		

> ....If you get the chance, go in late spring when the lupines are in bloom....Smitty


 Have forgotten its name..maybe a lupine?, but there's a deep blue flower up here...at the lower altitudes, along the edges of the cold-water ponds & streams.....Same hue, same time of year  _smitty77_.  My favorite time of year for paddling, flatwater and ww  8) .


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice shots, Waumbek from the other hiker boards has often wrote about how nice it is around Sugar Hill.


----------



## ozskier (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice pic! I like that view!


----------



## cath (Sep 1, 2005)

LG/JH ~   Nice.  We are so lucky to live so close Eh?    Next time give a wave over to this side


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome to AlpineZone, Cath!


I should also chime in that yes, I agree that it's gorgeous over there. I've only been once, heading over to the Coppermine Trail (and back afterward), but had I had time would have been stopping for pictures every 50 feet!


----------

